# Link between kelp supplements and hypothyroidism?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I've noticed a change in Uno's behavior recently, he's always had issues with strangers, but he's become more reactive and get startled rather easily. I also noticed that it's been more difficult for him to stay in shape, but I mainly attributed it to getting older (he's almost 7 now). Then I came across an article about sudden behavior changed in dogs and hypothyroid and it got me thinking. I plan on taking him to the vet next week to get tested. 
But I also thought about the supplements I give him. Right now he gets solid gold seameal, it never really crossed my mind to check the iodine content and if there's an upper dose of it when it comes to dogs. But now I wonder if it's possible that it's caused him to be hypothyroid in the first place? 

granted, I don't know that he is for sure, but I'm stopping the supplement for now until I find out. 

Has anyone else experienced this or perhaps come across articles that may have more info on it?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have never heard of it but I only feed kelp maybe once a week, never more than that.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Do wolves in the wild eat kelp? Were do they get their iodine from? Do we even have to supplement with it if you're already feeding a balanced raw diet? Do dogs not produce their own iodine?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually kelp is used to support the thyroid. There was something I saw once about overdosing on kelp. It takes a lot of it. I want to say 5 times the recomended amount. I know some breeders feed double the recommended dose to darken coats and their dogs are fine.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for raising this issue, Uno. I look forward to hearing more from folks.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

from what I've read, overdoing can cause both hypo and hyperthyroid, so I'm not certain. I do give it to him almost every day with his raw, didn't think it would be a big deal since it's a pretty small amount, but I think I'll stick with other greens mixes that do not contain seameal.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, best thing I found was this. The recommended amout is 15 hg/kg for dogs. This was current as of 2008 though.

As long as allowed this thread actually has some good info. 
Kelp and Thyroid?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Have you considered just NOT giving a green supplement? 
It seems that maybe it IS doing some harm....


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Interesting thread. During The Dr. Strangelove 1950's, paranoid people regularly took iodine supplements and there were cases of hyperthyroidism in people with underlying thyroid problems. 

Iodine supplements are not required for dogs, most supplements for that matter. I would guess your dog is getting at least twice what is necessary from his dry food.

Does UNO have any symmetrical thinning of the hair or change of skin pigment? How is the hair on the tip of his tail?


----------

